# pics of a wyandotte i used to have



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She was my model. The only one that was still and didn't give me butt feathers.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Look at her! She certainly has that air to her doesn't she?
Silver Laced Wyandottes are one of my favourite breeds. I have bantams and I just adore them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd like to pet her but Karen said she'd take off my arm if I tried.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> I'd like to pet her but Karen said she'd take off my arm if I tried.


This was the one issue that I had with the Wynadotte, they are a breed that seems to be a bit wild. I prefer the breeds that want to get up in your lap and tend to be attention getter's, Wynadotte are not that. They are more wild, and most hens that I had of the golden lace seemed to be in the mood to attack me. Poo was the worst one. Brownie however was the only hen of that breed that we could actually pick up, and she had to be in a mood for it. The roosters I do not like. Half was the only one that I actually could handle, We had 3 that would attack us and I do mean a full attack, all you had to do was walk across the yard and you was having 2 roosters on your head and back.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, didn't know that about Wyandottes, they look so placid! I have the same problem with the Brabanters - lovely hens, roosters from Hell. "What? You didn't want a spur to the face?"(And man can they jump high when they want to!!) 

But back to that photo - those are great. She looks so royal!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've just had a few wyandottes and they were not lap dogs, but always sat nearby wherever I was in the yard.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> I've just had a few wyandottes and they were not lap dogs, but always sat nearby wherever I was in the yard.


I got rid of most of mine, however I had Poo, Brownie, and later on Tag. Brownie out of all of the hens was the sweet one, she had come from TS, and she was far more tinier then the other hens. She was a bit more friendly but not by much at all.

Mydaughter and myself freaked out when I found out these silver back chicks will end up being Colombian Wyandotte. I thought about putting them on CL and let someone take them then did a few searches saw how much the fertile eggs sell for on Ebay and told Angelica we are keeping them but they will be separate then the rest of my chickens.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Wow, didn't know that about Wyandottes, they look so placid! I have the same problem with the Brabanters - lovely hens, roosters from Hell. "What? You didn't want a spur to the face?"(And man can they jump high when they want to!!)
> 
> But back to that photo - those are great. She looks so royal!


I know very pretty too. I think the silver laced are prettier then the Golden laced


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Try the bantams, they're amazing 
Our best hen comes when you call her name and will sit on your shoulder for hours.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think the friendliest of my chickens have been a BR I had, my Polish, my Jersey Giants, silkie roos, and my BO, and my Houdans. So when my flock gets small enough I will probably stick to those breeds. Maybe one or two wyandottes. My Speckled Sussex are friendly but food oriented. So I don't think that counts. I like the ones who come hang out with me knowing I don't have any treats.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> I think the friendliest of my chickens have been a BR I had, my Polish, my Jersey Giants, silkie roos, and my BO, and my Houdans. So when my flock gets small enough I will probably stick to those breeds. Maybe one or two wyandottes. My Speckled Sussex are friendly but food oriented. So I don't think that counts. I like the ones who come hang out with me knowing I don't have any treats.


Yes I prefer chickens that will just come hang out and not want treats all the time. Rose my NN use to do that, I miss her so much. However I now have little hoot that seems to have stolen my heart. Hoot jumped out of the box we put them in while cleaning the chick area yesterday just to pop into my lap. Was so cute. Me and Angelica was just a laughing. That one knows who it belongs to already. So far from what I see that will be my only EE, and I believe it will be a hen. No wing feathers in yet or tail feathers.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love the Wyandottes.My 1st ones were Silver and I found them to be friendly and like human interaction.Even had a rooster,Luther,who would crow to come in the house and visit.This year I got 4 Golden laced.The runt was the smartest and friendliest of the bunch.She learned early how to jump out of the brooder and come sit in my lap.Now she jumps up on stuff so I'll pick her up and she talks up a storm as I hold her.The other 3 not so much except,Martha,who likes to be near me but no touching.If I have treats they all come and want to be my friend.


----------

